# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Μοτέρ γκαραζόπορτας BFT DEIMOS

## DimMani

Καλησπέρα . Έχω ένα μοτέρ γκαραζόπορτας BFTDEIMOS από το 2010 . Από τα 4 original τηλεκοντρόλ , τα 3 δεν συντονίζονται πλέον , φ/φίες 1 , 1α  . Το τηλεκοντρόλ των 2 , 2α φ/φιών , το πλήρωσα πανάκριβα προ ετών και κράτησε λιγότερο από χρόνο .       
*Ερωτήσεις :*
Τα original διορθώνονται ; Αν ναι , πως ; 
Το παράταιρο συντονίζεται με την ίδια διαδικασία , όπως τα original , ή το πετάω ; 
Αν δεν διορθώνεται κανένα , τι προδιαγραφές αναζητώ για αγορά καινούργιων ; 
Κάθε άποψη επί του θέματος , ευπρόσδεκτη . Ευχαριστώ 

1  

1α 

2  


2α

----------


## mikemtb73

μπαταρίες μέτρησες την ωρα που εκπεμπει?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DimMani

> μπαταρίες μέτρησες την ωρα που εκπεμπει?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Το έκανα με καινούργιες μπαταρίες . Η 2η κίνηση της διαδικασίας λέει "... πατάμε ταυτόχρονα τα 2 επάνω πλήκτρα του τηλεχειριστηρίου έως ότου μείνει το λαμπάκι radio  στον πίνακα , μόνιμα αναμμένο..." . Όμως μόλις τα πατάω , το φωτάκι σβήνει , οπότε μάλλον είναι άχρηστα . Σωστά ;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Δημήτρη,
αν δεν έχεις αγοράσει μέχρι σήμερα καινούργιο τηλεχειριστήριο, με καινούργιες μπαταρίες στ΄ original  κάνε ένα 
καθαρισμό της πλακέτας τους με μία μαλακή οδοντόβουρτσα, χρησιμοποιώντας καθαρό οινόπνευμα.
Κάνε reset στον ηλεκτρονικό πίνακα της γκαραζόπορτας διακόπτοντας τη παροχή ρεύματος για 2~3 λεπτά, και 
κατόπιν προσπάθησε τον επανασυντονισμό ενός εκάστου τηλεχειριστηρίου με τον πίνακα της γκαραζόπορτας.

Ανέφερε αν θέλεις και το μοντέλο του μηχανισμού BFT DEIMOS όπως κι αν μπορείς να διαβάσεις ποιο είναι το μοντέλο
του ηλεκτρονικού του πίνακα μήπως και βρεθεί κάποιο Manual κατασκευής & λειτουργίας της πλακέτας.
Είναι πολύ βασικό ν΄ ακολουθείς ακριβώς τις οδηγίες αναφοράς των R.C. στον πίνακα της γκαραζόπορτας.

Με τον ίδιο περιγραφόμενο παραπάνω τρόπο (καινούργια μπαταρία, καθαρισμός πλακέτας / buttons), μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις
και το R.C. που αγόρασες πριν ένα χρόνο.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

